# Recent Miscarriage - what can we do differently for FET?



## Dora03 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 
This is the first time I have written since my miscarriage a week ago, but I am trying to learn from what happened to prevent making any mistakes again.

I know they say you can not prevent a miscarriage but I was wondering if my pregnancy was doomed from the beginning or if things could have been done to prevent it.

This was my first cycle, so some will argue a learning curve! I had an ectopic 7 years ago with tube removed and my other tube is blocked. I was NHS funded so restricted on the extras. we got 14 eggs, 9 fertilised, 6 made it to blast, 1 transferred and 2 frozen. I started progesterone x 3 daily two days after EC.

after my transfer the consultant said she found a polyp...I didn't know what this was, so I went home and googled it, but didn't think much of it, but now I am thinking should they have gone ahead with the transfer?. I then started bleeding 7 days after ET, my clinic just kept advising to rest and test on OTD, the bleeding was bad with cramping (like I was having my period) I tested on 8dpt and got a faint positive which continued to get darker upto OTD, which I then stopped testing. Bleeding was still happening but stopped by 13dpt. as a result of the bleeding I had my betas done which showed them to triple within 72 hours, although they were never high - 73 @12dpt and 228 at 14dpt. so things were looking up especially as the bleeding and cramping had stopped.

then on 19dpt I started spotting, mainly brown with some fresh, but no pain this time. I had an early scan because of the bleeding at 6+3 (26dpt) which confirmed it wasn't a viable pregnancy and to stop my meds and let things happen naturally. 

that's my story in a nutshell, I don't understand why I bled like I did at 7dpt...what could the reasons be for this? I have my review in 3 weeks, but I would appreciate comments from those with experience. 

we will also be looking to do a fet asap, but I don't want to jeopardise this if there are things I should look to change first


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Dora,

I'm sorry about your miscarriage  

What drugs were you on? Did you take progesterone support? 

Xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry Dora03  

In a fair world nobody would miscarry after IVF.

One - and I hope this doesn't either give you false hope or compound your pain, but 6+3 is early to call it after just one scan. Sometimes nothing much can be seen until 7w especially if the scan is external only, or your anatomy is tricky for some reason eg tilted uterus or fibroids. 

Usually if things don't look good, you are asked to continue meds and return in another few days or a week for another scan.

Second, with tubal infertility there is a risk of hydrosalpinx which contains fluid toxic to embryos. This can develop in your blocked tube or in the stump of your excised tube if enough remains. I developed one during stimms on my first cycle & conceived but miscarried too, so I would definitely ensure this isn't the case next time. If it is stim dependent only and absent the rest of the time, a FET should be safe.

Whatever the reason & often none can be identified, please don't blame yourself as it's not the result of anything you've done or not done.

Take care, wishing you a peaceful recovery & success for your FET,

B xxx


----------



## Dora03 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ladies.

Hi Fiftyshades, I was on vaginal type pessaries x3 daily. I wasn't taking anything else x

Hi bombsh3ll -  my third beta confirmed none viable pregnancy, unfortunately it was down to 28. I've near heard on hydrosalpinx, but something I will read up on (knowledge is power). how did you get this checked out? was yours stimms dependant? x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Dora03,

Yes my hydro only flared up during stimms & disappeared in between cycles. It was visible on my scan when I went for EC and ET. I had to go ahead with the transfer as I was in Cyprus at a clinic without vitrification technology. 

It would be worth asking your clinic about this, but you should be ok with a FET if there's no hydro at that time. As our first clinic couldn't freeze our surplus embryos I never had a FET myself but got around this with fresh DE.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------

